# Am I selfish to keep Charlie in...



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

this condition, the last two day's he's been throwing up and having bloody stool's. The blood even drips out when he's in the house. 
He was crying like a baby earlyer, he's in pain. I gave him some Metacam and now he's sleeping.
Gosh I hate this but I think I need to let him go, am I just holding onto him for to long, the crying today was heart breaking, no one could get him to stop.
If he's not improved in the morning I think I have to take him in!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Goodness.... what a hard decision. I know it's hard letting them go, however if he's in pain and suffering it is probably time. Thinking of you during this difficult time!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. Take him in and ask the vet why he is crying. Are his stools black or red? How often is he throwing up? It just seems that he is so healthy weight wise that it's hard to think that he might have something that wrong with him. But then again, my Tess was 80 lbs when I had to put her to sleep because of her cancer. Either way, I am sorry you are having to go through this.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Claudia...i am so sorry. It breaks my heart to hear Charlie is in pain. Sending thoughts and prayers your way. I know you are in pain too...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Listen to your heart. 

Charlie's been around here as long as I have but he's been with you far longer. I'm sad for you. It helps to know how much he has been loved. It's so very clear in all of your posts and pictures of him, I'm certain it's clear to him too :heartbeat


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Is he eating? I knew when my beagle turned down his food, liver treats, & people food that it was time. I took him into the vet for a second opinion and the vet took one look at him and confirmed my fears.

I'm so sorry you're going through this...it just sucks.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I am so sorry. Take him in and ask the vet why he is crying. Are his stools black or red? How often is he throwing up? It just seems that he is so healthy weight wise that it's hard to think that he might have something that wrong with him. But then again, my Tess was 80 lbs when I had to put her to sleep because of her cancer. Either way, I am sorry you are having to go through this.


He was diagnosed with Mast Cell Tumors back in April, his stool is red and it's actually dripping out, he can't help it. He throws up after eating mostly.
The vet already told me the signs to watch for and he's got pretty much all of them.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Listen to your heart.
> 
> Charlie's been around here as long as I have but he's been with you far longer. I'm sad for you. It helps to know how much he has been loved. It's so very clear in all of your posts and pictures of him, I'm certain it's clear to him too :heartbeat


Thanks Jo Ellen, I know what I have to do, it's just so hard!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you need to talk? A few of us could come into chat?

I feel so helpless, and I know how you must be feeling.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Do what your heart tells you to do...even if it is breaking. You will know when it is time. Know that both of you will be in my thoughts and prayers during the next while. Sending hugs and best wishes.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Do you need to talk? A few of us could come into chat?
> 
> I feel so helpless, and I know how you must be feeling.


That sounds good, I would really like that!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

thinking of you. This is the hardest time. You like & trust your vet?-consult with them


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Only you know what's right for YOU. I think what you have to ask is what Charlie is telling you...what are the things that are quality of life to him? Eating, Pottying on his own? Sleeping in your bed, etc etc - I personally feel that when the things that mean the most to them aren't there - that's when it's time. Our 19 year old golden mix was SOOO careful about keeping herself clean - that was the most important thing to her - to not soil herself - when she couldn't hold her bowels anymore and was depressed about that - we knew it was time for her. Every dog is different and the decision is yours - you have to be comfortable letting go - or comfortable holding on. Not an easy undertaking. So...be kind to yourself and don't beat yourself up whatever decision you make tomorrow morning...

Remember also that we have great fortune in this life to be able to make decisions for our dogs and cats that we can't make for our human family - sometimes that can be a wonderful gift...othertimes a tremendous burden.

Erica


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Claudia,
The only thing I can say is I am sorry. You will know when it is best and what is best for Charlie. (((((HUGS))))) for you and Charlie. Please give him a kiss from his SS. I am here for you.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry! I can only imagine how hard it is. I know he has been with you for so many years and it's just so hard to let go. Maybe you could ask the vet what they would do?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> I'm so sorry! I can only imagine how hard it is. I know he has been with you for so many years and it's just so hard to let go. Maybe you could ask the vet what they would do?


Oh I know what the vet will say, it's time! Right now he's resting with pain meds in him.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

This is the hardest decision there is. The only advice I can give is that it is better to let him go a day too early than a day too late. Please don't let him suffer. Praying for you and Charlie . . .


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

14 years old. She's had him since he was 8 weeks.

:heartbeat


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

I am so sorry. You have a really hard decision to make. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Claudia, I am so very sorry that your Charlie is in pain...I know how you are feeling and what a hard decision you have to make. Like everyone has said..you will know when it is the right time. You dont want Charlie to be in pain, I know, its just so hard to let go..I know that too. Ive been right where you are now. My Mom told me somethingone time that I always think of when I have a difficult decision to make...she said usually the hardest choice is the right choice. I think you will be able to make a better decision after you see the vet. MY heart breaks for you Claudia...my prayers are with you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It is so hard to make that decision, I am so sorry you are faced with it. But listen to what Charlie is telling you, please don't let him continue to suffer. You would be giving him a gift, no struggle, no throwing up, no pain anymore.

Desilu is right, one day too soon rather than one day too long is better for Charlie.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You will know when the time is right. Charlie will let you know when you need to do the hardest right thing you have ever done.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I just lost mine this morning in an animal hospital after a splinectomy on Monday - he only had a few months to live as it was cancer - but he didnt make it - and I wasnt there with him - I was supposed to bring him home tonight - my biggest pain is that I wasnt with him - if you have the opportunity to ease him into his next life, you should consider it as you would be with him while it happens- especially if he is in pain.....my heart breaks today for you and me......I don't know you but you are not alone, believe me you are not alone.....


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

My dear Claudia, I am speechless. My heart aches for you and I know you will take the right decision. 

ILoveGQ: I am so sorry for your loss. Letting go is the hardest thing you can ever do. 

Big hugs for both of you, and be strong.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to read this. My heart goes out to you all. It's so hard deciding when the time is right, especially when you're not ready to say goodbye. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Listen with your heart, the greatest give of love is to not let him suffer and be in pain as painfull as it is to say goodbye. Hugs to the little man that he has a peacefull night.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

oh i'm sorry to hear Charlie isn't doing so well its a difficult decision to make i'm sure but i wish you the best hugs Charlie looks very happy you have did a wanderful job raising him.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There is such a feeling of peace that comes along with the sorrow when an old friend who has struggled with pain goes to the Bridge. When you feel in your heart Charlie's quality of life isnt what you want for him, it is such a brave and noble last gift to give a dog.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Claudia I am so sorry to hear this. I guess I knew Charlie was a senior but did not know he has been sick.

You will make the right decision when its time whenever it is. I have been in this position with a beloved poodle we had for 15 years and it was the hardest decision to make. We were very sad for quite some time but we know we ended her suffering and she is at peace without pain.

My thoughts are with you.
Al


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe Claudia is taking Charlie in to the vet this morning so I wanted to bump this up.

I had a hard time finding this thread, I guess I don't think of Charlie as an "other pet," I didn't even think to look in this forum.

Thinking of you, Claudia :heartbeat


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Both Claudia and Charlie are in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

desilu said:


> This is the hardest decision there is. The only advice I can give is that it is better to let him go a day too early than a day too late. Please don't let him suffer. Praying for you and Charlie . . .


I agree with Suzanne, Even tho its a hard thing to do and heartbreaking, I also go with my heart says and that is your given them a new life that is pain free and will be looking down on you everyday with a smile saying I love you Mom and thanks for the new pain free life.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thinking of you this morning.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

My thoughts are with the whole family this morning


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Claudia, 

Please know that you are acting out of love for Charlie. He will be at peace at the Bridge. I know too well how painful this is. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thinking of Charlie and Claudia this morning....sending thoughts and prayers your way........


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Sending prayers for Charlie. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of the both of you during this difficult time. Sending lots of prayers to help give you the strength. Hugs to you!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Engulfed in tears here as I understand the pain and difficulty you are going through Claudia.

And I know for me, I would never ever forgive myself if I let one pass knowing their last hours were filled with distress and struggle. That's what helped me knowing what I had to do with Artica.

The gift to be able to be there, hold them, love them and whisper to them as they cross over is simply unexplainable. The pain after they are gone, well it's always going to be there. Will you feel guilt, thinking it was too soon......yes, but I feel the relief you will feel knowing that daily he is not suffering for hours on end is going to comfort that guilt. 

We all love Charlie, and none more than you, but realistically, precious baby boy is not going to get any better I feel. I'm sorry, I know that's hard to hear. I just don't know any way else to put it. 

But remember, and I know you know this, look at the years of love and happiness he has given! A job well done I must say. 

Tell him everything you want him to know! And let him know there's a whole forum of folks here who love him too! And let him know there's a beautiful white girl named Artie who's ready to show him the ropes when it's time.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry you and Charlie are going through this right now. I know you will make the right decision for Charlie, even though it will be difficult for you. Your love for him has shown throughout all of your postings. Prayers are with you.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Prayers for your family. I know what your going through. I had to put my almost 16 yr old dog down in August. It was to most difficult thing I had to do, but I did it for him. I know that it doesn't make it any easier on your family though. Just hold him tight, tell him he was a great dog and thank him for allowing you to be his human.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi*

Heidi:

My thoughts, prayers are with you, your Family and Charlie.
You are giving him a gift-he will be free of the pain and will be waiting for your at the Rainbow Bridge.
I've had to decide to put four dogs to sleep in my lifetime, but Ken and I always promised them we wouldn't let them suffer.

Time will make it better. Please TALK ABOUT it on here with all of your friends that have undoubtedly been through the same tough decision.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Claudia, my prayers are with you and Charlie today.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My little Charlie is gone, I let him go at about 4 pm this afternoon. I know it was the right thing to do he was in pain the vet said the same thing.
RIP Sweet boy!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Claudia, Im not sure what to say other than Im sending you lots of hugs and Im so sorry...Stay strong and know that you did the right, loving thing for your boy Charlie. Each day will get easier...the pain will fade some and the good momories will be in the forefront. RIP Sweet Charlie. My prayers are with you Claudia.....


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh goodness Claudia! I am crying here right with you!

God Speed Sweet Charlie!

You hang in there hon. The pain is raw right now but your heart has the gift of holding all the wonderful memories.

Charlie did a Great job here on earth and now he gets to watch over you with the same love he was given in life.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Claudia - my pain is fresh, from yesterday morning - I can't begin to tell you how much I know how you feel - Im glad you were able to be with him when it happened, I wasn't and it is killing me. I hope that G and Charlie are totally hanging out together right now!!! I am literally in tears for you right now - please know that I feel it too, and you are not alone - please know that....


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

C - I never have words for this - but, **** it!, I understand


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Claudia, Im so sorry.... Charlie went to the bridge knowing how much his Momma and family loved him. The pain will ease as the days go by , and the wonderful memories will bring a smile to you face soon.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry. It is never easy saying good bye to a fur family member. Many cyber ((((hugs)))) coming your way....

Godspeed sweet angel Charlie...Godspeed good boy.............


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Charlie was very loved and you gave him a wonderful life.
He was very special here at the forum too. 
He is now pain free and running with his golden friends at the Rainbow Bridge. 
Hugs to you and your crew at this sad time.
RIP Dear Charlie


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Claudia I am so sorry to hear about Charlie. You did right by letting him go to the bridge. It was his time. You were and are a very loving mom that did her best to keep him comfortable and loved. RIP Sweet Charlie


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry...Charlie was such a beautiful strong boy. And you, Claudia, you were always there for him. I'll miss all of his silly stories...always put smile on my face. Now he is pain-free and looking over you and your family. I hope those countless wonderful memories of him will help you in this difficult time. Run free sweet Charlie.


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Claudia, I am so sorry for your loss of Charlie.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry, but you gave Charlie a wonderful life and at the end of it, you gave him the best gift possible-freedom from pain.

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Claudia - I am so sorry for for your loss of charlie!! I've cried through all of the heart felt and supportive posts. Just remember everyone on the forum is here for you!
You & your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Claudia,
I am so sorry that you are going through the heartache right now. We are all crying with you but we know that Charlie is not in pain anymore and he is with all my puppies at the bridge. Just waiting til their mommie come for them. Hugs and prayers
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of sweet Charlie.


----------

